# Silver Face



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Before I go to bed







I thought I`d just post a couple of gratuitous pics of my Poljot Aviator on blue HDN just back from a bit of RLT TLC, Thanks Roy



























Hope you like them









Goodnight


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Mac...You know I like that one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Mac

I didn't realise they did a silver dial version; looks good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Guys reminds me somewhat of another silver faced watch (which is seriously _kewl!!_







) that I`m getting in a few weeks, I wonder what it could be
















Jason no you can`t have it
















Jon, I think this is one Poljot`s _real_ limited editions ie they don`t make it anymore
















BTW Jon nice dawg, well deserving of help and protection


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

simply stunning... never seen a silver dialed one before.

is it original or have you had it altered?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> simply stunning... never seen a silver dialed one before.
> 
> is it original or have you had it altered?
> 
> ...


Thanks Xantiagib its original thats how I got it from Roy @ 2 years ago









I _think_ this is one Poljot didn`t make another run of although I could be totally wrong


----------

